# Lemond carbon spline vs min-max?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone compared the two? (steel, titanium spline)


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

spine


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Not a direct comparison, but I picked my 2006 carbon/steel spine LeMond over the Madones and Felts I tried. Love the classic round tubes and the ride and handling are right on for me (59 cm)


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I own a 2004 Victoire Ti/Carbon and a 2008 Victoire Min-Max. Up until last fall I owned a 2004 Maille Juane Steel/Carbon. And before that an 853 Steel 2002 LeMond Zurich.

Yeah, I'm a LeMond guy all the way.

To answer your question, both bikes are great. But the Min-Max seems a little more whippy than the Ti/Carbon. The Ti/Carbon, while no slug, feels more solid on the flats. However, that may have more to do with the wheels and components than the frame itself. That's not to say the Min-Max is twitchy. It isn't, but is slighty more responsive.
Both bikes descend extremely well and sure footed.

Both bikes are tremendous all day bikes. Did a back to back centuries last weekend on the Ti/Carbon and felt fine afterwards. I was a little beat from the rides, but not beat up from the bike.


----------



## ryanv09 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 2007 Zurich (Min/Max) and it has been a great all-around bike for me. Although it is not the lightest, fastest, stiffest, etc it is a tremendous value for the money. Ditto to Jaxattax


----------

